# Rifle selling laws



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to sell my marlin 795 .22LR but I'm not sure if I can just sell it or if there's any paperwork that needs to be done. I live in MD. Can anyone provide some info on the laws in this state.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

call a local gun shop and they will be able to tell you the laws


----------

